# Half-moon, marble & plakat? 0-o



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

This is Petey  he's super cute and beautiful, I just wanted to flaunt him  but I believe that he's got some plakat in him due to his tail! Any ideas?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think he has plakat genes in him,his tail looks way to long for a plakat.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd guess a young hm or delta.


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

Weird, okay thanks  some PK's have long tails.. Unless that only applies to a certain tail definition.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hard to tell without him flaring.. but he looks to be an HM or a super delta. He looks to be young, his fins don't seem to be fully grown. Hopefully in the time to come he will blossom out with the heated water, clean water and good food 

Where did you get the idea he had PK in him? Yes, some PKs can have extra long fins - but it's not common and those tend not to be sold. I got one from a great breeder who had a spawn of PK + PK who had some long fin gene in them because all of the fry ended up with extra long PK fins. 
But generally speaking, PKs have short fins - think of a female, but just slightly larger. 

Normal PK - and then my long finned PK.


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

I got the idea of it from those white spaces on his caudal fin. Normally, all the PK's I've seen have that sort of empty color space, even the ones you've shown me  ill just have to wait and see! I've been trying to make him flare but he just doesn't seem to want to.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

No.. there are no particular tail coloration specific for any betta. Clear (empty) and white come with a variety of patterns and color combinations. Long finned and short finned, male and female can have clear fins.

Plakat is a species type - short finned, such as the red guy up there.
Halfmoon is like my guy in my avatar.
Halfmoon PK has the 180 spread, but short PK fins.

And unsure where you get empty color space on the red guy.. he has some irid in his tail, that is where that bright color portions come from.. he has a tiny bit of clear around the edges, but that is just new growth.


----------

